# Vladimir Ashkenazy to conduct Mahler 8 in NZ, Feb 26



## bongos

This concert with NZ Symphony Orchestra , sopranos Annalena Persson ,Marina Shaguch and heaps of NZ choristers will open The NZ International Festival Of Arts at the Michael Fowler Centre in Wellington .The concert is sold out but all is not lost .They will relay the concert on a giant screen in the Civic Square for all Mahler lovers without a ticket.Damn it ,I may trek down from Auckland for it


----------



## GraemeG

Is this the NZ premiere of the piece?
Seriously.
Graeme


----------



## bongos

hi Graeme, Ive been online looking for evidence of a previous Mahler Symphony of a Thousand in New Zealand and have found none , so, unless I do , we can take it as a NZ premiere


----------



## tahnak

I have never heard Ashkenazy reading Mahler before. This sounds interesting. Yesterday, I heard his recording with the Concertgebouw of Rachmaninov's Isle of the Dead and it was excellent.


----------



## ConcertVienna

Well, i must admit I didn't know that Ashkenazy was a conductor too. 

I have a Mussorgski CD of his (Pictures of an Exhibition - what else) and I really like it.

Sold out concerts....I love that  As a ticket office owner I can tell, that you can always find a ticket, for any event. The question is just how much above the nominal price you are willing to pay. 

Here in Vienna we also have a giant screen in front of the Vienna Opera sometimes...it is nothing like the real thing. I think to see a performance ot TV is much better than this. There is so much street noise, babies crying, people around you eating and talking, etc.


----------



## tahnak

*Ashkenazy*



ConcertVienna said:


> Well, i must admit I didn't know that Ashkenazy was a conductor too.
> 
> I have a Mussorgski CD of his (Pictures of an Exhibition - what else) and I really like it.
> 
> Yes. He started his conducting career in 1987. He is decent. The Mussorgsky performance of Pictures is the best I have heard on Decca coupled with Zubin Mehta's recording of Ravel's orchestration with the Los Angeles Philharmonic.


----------



## GraemeG

tahnak said:


> ConcertVienna said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, i must admit I didn't know that Ashkenazy was a conductor too.
> 
> I have a Mussorgski CD of his (Pictures of an Exhibition - what else) and I really like it.
> 
> Yes. He started his conducting career in 1987. He is decent. The Mussorgsky performance of Pictures is the best I have heard on Decca coupled with Zubin Mehta's recording of Ravel's orchestration with the Los Angeles Philharmonic.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, way before 1987, surely. I have LPs with him conducting, and I stopped buying LPs in 1984.*
> He's the chief conductor here of the Sydney Symphony Orchestra at the moment. Did a good cycle of Sibelius the year before last.
> 
> *yes - checking his website, he was already recording rachmaninov symphonies in 1981, so doubtless did some conducting before that...
> 
> Graeme
Click to expand...


----------



## bongos

*this concert is broadcast live online*

listen live FEB26 8pm NZ time www.radionz.co.nz/concert/ 
New Zealand International Arts Festival 2010

Direct from the Michael Fowler Centre, Wellington

Annalena Persson, Marina Shaguch, Sara Macliver (sops), Dagmar Peckova, Bernadette Cullen (mezzos), Simon O'Neill (ten), Markus Eiche (bar), Martin Snell (bass), New Zealand Youth Choir, Voices New Zealand Chamber Choir, Christchurch City Choir, Orpheus Choir of Wellington, Choristers of Wellington Cathedral of St Paul, New Zealand SO/Vladimir Ashkenazy

MAHLER: Symphony No 8 in Eb, Symphony of a Thousand (RNZ)


----------



## bongos

*it gets better !!! live video broadcast*

watch Mahler 8 /NZ Symphony Orchestra ,Ashkenazy , live online at www.radionz.co.nz/festival


----------



## bongos

is anyone else watching the Mahler Symphony 8 online?


----------

